# Pokemon Fusion Contest!



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey listen guys, the acekard is trashed. My wife managed to knock it on the floor and proceeded to vacuum it up...fucking up the acekard 2i, and the vacuum.

To make up for it, I will be holding a raffle for everyone who has currently submitted an entry, and he/she will get a Steam app of their choice, as long as it is $15 or less. (this includes the international members just playing for fun also.)

Sorry again, guys.

P.S: It may take 1...2 months at the most to give the raffle winner their prize. I'm really short on cash, but I want to do something because I promised something and it's ruined.


----------



## Raiser (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm still setting up a mediator, so keep the fusion to yourself until the contest starts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't want a head start on the entries lol.

You will need to PM the fusion combination to the Mediator anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Your mediator will be Opium. Submit all fusion answers to him. He will let me know if I have been stumped.*


----------



## Opium (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay. Lets do this.

Okay everyone. Post your fusions in this topic and PM me the answers. I'll check them.

EDIT: Dudeonline says in the rules he will only post the Acekard 2i within the US. So I'm guessing that means US residents only.


----------



## redact (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## JonthanD (Sep 6, 2010)

I do not feel like entering but I wanted to say thank you for posting that site... lol some of the fusions made me laugh really well and distracted me from my pain (some sort of stomach thing, not sure what it is but some days are worse then others lol) 

Anyway I will probably play with that thing for a few hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also wanted to post to see what people are going to post and this way I can check in on the thread lol


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

>



Bellsprout and Weepinbell!

Great try. You almost stumped me if it weren't for the color difference!

You have 2 more tries.

*I don't know if I didnt make this obvious enough, but you guys need to post the images in the thread. And you need to post the solutions to your fusion to Opium.*


----------



## Zarkz (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## redact (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> Nidoran Male and Nidoran Female!
> 
> Awesome try. You still have 2 tries left!
> 
> QUOTE(mercluke @ Sep 6 2010, 09:37 AM)



Ohai! I didn't see you thar!

Charmander and Machoke! You have 1 try left! Make it count! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*You guys are giving me some fierce competition straight out of the gate! This contest might be over sooner than I thought!*


----------



## Zarkz (Sep 6, 2010)

IMMA TRY AGAIN


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Ah, I didn't see your edit!
> 
> Blastoise and Nidoqueen! You have 2 tries left
> 
> ...



Sneaky, sneaky! Diglett and Dugtrio! Didn't think I would spot the difference eh? 1 chance left!


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 6, 2010)

not in the US, but I feel like joining in lol. I just don't get the acekard if I win.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> not in the US, but I feel like joining in lol. I just don't get the acekard if I win.



Golbat and Zubat! I can tell because of the pixels, having seen a lot of them in my time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Keep the submissions rolling in, I'm going to bed right now, but I will be back in the morning to answer all your guesses!*


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 6, 2010)

This is how pokemon breeding should work.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 6, 2010)

(if I win btw, I want to 'own' the ak2i, but don't receive it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'll hold another competition with you as the shipper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 6, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> This is how pokemon breeding should work.


yea lol, anyway my next one is


----------



## Zarkz (Sep 6, 2010)

XD
Alright, here's my final attempt!


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 6, 2010)

Are we allowed to fuse 2 of the same pokemon?
example: fuse pikachu with pikachu and it makes pikachu


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Are we allowed to fuse 2 of the same pokemon?
> example: fuse pikachu with pikachu and it makes pikachu



Yes, but it would be glaringly obvious. I wouldn't advise it. And thus is the only advice I will be giving in this thread!

Night everyone!


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 6, 2010)

it doesnt seem anyone will win this
with only 76 pokemon available
you can match the shape for the first pokemon then you just find the colors and face of the second

almost all of them are very obvious


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is my first attemp





maybe I can afford the sipping cost via paypal


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 6, 2010)

can i join??


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 6, 2010)

princeEyeless said:
			
		

> can i join??


anyone can join but if your not from the US (which you aren't) You cannot win the acekard2i


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 6, 2010)

Just for fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apparently .png is not allowed. :/



Eh got around it.


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 6, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> princeEyeless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha i don't think that I will win in this guessing game cause it so very easy to guess my fusion pokemon..just joining for fun!!


----------



## Raiser (Sep 6, 2010)

Attempt #2:


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 6, 2010)

My entry. BTW I'll join since I have a lot of relatives in the US you can ship to.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

*Just to clarify, This contest is only for residents in the United States, Canada, and Mexico. Even if you have a way to get the prize to you, it would not be fair to the others who can't.*



			
				tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> (if I win btw, I want to 'own' the ak2i, but don't receive it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



North america only, but you may play for fun.
Nidoking and Beedrill


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 6, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I think that we have a winner here. It´s Vulpix no Ninetails.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

Not really, US only. The contest is still on. congrats *gifi4* for stumping me. PM me and let me know if you have Steam.


----------



## Raiser (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats, gifi4! (:


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

This is my entry!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## DarkWay (Sep 6, 2010)

om nom nom


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 6, 2010)

fine I will give it try


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Sep 6, 2010)

bluh


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm Not in USA... but i will join for the lolz. 






I don't really want to win.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll join for fun too~


----------



## dan80315 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's my entry. O:


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey listen guys, the acekard is trashed. My wife managed to knock it on the floor and proceeded to vacuum it up...fucking up the acekard 2i, and the vacuum.

To make up for it, I will be holding a raffle for everyone who has currently submitted an entry, and he/she will get a Steam app of their choice, as long as it is $15 or less. (this includes the international members just playing for fun also.)

Sorry again, guys.

P.S: It may take 1...2 months at the most to give the raffle winner their prize. I'm really short on cash, but I want to do something because I promised something and it's ruined.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 7, 2010)

So it means that int'l people can join and win a prize?


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 7, 2010)

reading his post it looks like only those that have already submitted can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 which is lucky for me XD


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, that's too bad. Oh well it was still fun!

Just for fun, someone guess my entry!


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyway other than Steam that I can receive my prize?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 7, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Anyway other than Steam that I can receive my prize?


Sorry but what?


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 7, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Well, that's too bad. Oh well it was still fun!
> 
> Just for fun, someone guess my entry!




I'm not sure if Dudeonline still wants to guess but I will say, I know what yours is


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 7, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean?? I won, I stumped him with my dugtrio and vulpix, he guessed dugtrio and ninetails and he mentioned that I won in a previous post, so I was wondering instead of getting something off steam, is there some other prize I can get?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but now he's holding a raffle.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 7, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, so I won for nothing xD.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said you won a prize. You did stump me, and for that I congratulate you, and I asked for your Steam ID because I was *maybe* going to get you something off of steam as a consolation prize. You live in Australia, and thus, you were not eligible for a prize in the first place.

As it stands at this point, There will just be the raffle and no consolation prize. And, again, even the international users will be included in the raffle that put in anything just for fun.


----------



## naglaro00 (Sep 7, 2010)

Can I still put mine in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I never got to put my sprite when I read that US residents only


----------



## Zarkz (Sep 7, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Well, that's too bad. Oh well it was still fun!
> 
> Just for fun, someone guess my entry!


Nidoqueen + Nidorino


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2010)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang! I thought it was pretty good!


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 7, 2010)

*





 Just for abit more fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


Spoiler: #1














Yeah I was having a bit of fun playing around with the combinations!
I wish there were more though.


Spoiler: #2


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2010)

Alright, we have 17 people that submitted entries before the cutoff.

Raiser
mercluke
zarkz
gifi4
tijntje_7
NahuelDS
princeEyeless
BoxShot
Infinite Zero
Scott-105
ThatDudeWithTheFood
DarkWay
Joe88
DemonicChocobo
iFish
Zarcon
dan80315

The usernames will recieve a number in the order that they appear, and those numbers will be entered into the Random Number Generator: http://www.random.org/

I will then announce the winner and post a screenshot of the result! Stay tuned!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2010)

And the winner is....DarkWay! Congratulations! PM me with your Steam ID and I will get you your prize when I can scrounge the cash. lol.


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 7, 2010)

HOLY BALLS I WON SOMETHING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm one excited person right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks Dudeonline, I'll get my steam ID to you soon!


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 9, 2010)

http://alexonsager.net/pokemon/


----------

